# new



## honda_ricer11 (Feb 24, 2005)

Whats up yo?

I'm new here

I just recently got into piranhas and I have two that are about 2" in a 20 gallon soon to be moving to a 55.

These things are sweet. I have found that most of the myths about them are not true. Before I purchased them I read that they are very shy and hide most of the time and although mine hide when frightened or startled when I walk by the tank they are right at the front of the glass begging for more food. Very ineresting fish indeed. Sweet!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

welcome to the site. there is tons of info on this site. you could add another one if you wanted once you get them into the 55g.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

Welcome honda_ricer11 you found a good site.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome aboard


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Yea, welcome.

It's been my experience that keeping 2 piranhas in a tank ususally spells disaster. You should probably go for another one.

Good luck.


----------



## honda_ricer11 (Feb 24, 2005)

Why is two usually disaster?

Like I said they are about 2" and I think they are in love. Not literally but they follow each other around the tank all the time and hardly ever nip at fins. Both fish have great looking fins. Will this change with time and size?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

honda_ricer11 said:


> Why is two usually disaster?
> 
> Like I said they are about 2" and I think they are in love. Not literally but they follow each other around the tank all the time and hardly ever nip at fins. Both fish have great looking fins. Will this change with time and size?
> [snapback]907066[/snapback]​


because they will fight for dominace , plus your tank is too small for 2 p's ...
They need 20 gallons "Apiece" 
And I love it , Just because this is said


> Not literally but they follow each other around the tank all the time and hardly ever nip at fins.


It makes it all ok right ?:laugh:
They follow eachother around cuz there scared and they feel less vunerable in numbers


----------



## honda_ricer11 (Feb 24, 2005)

I never said it was all ok. I was asking. As I said before, I am new to piranhas which is why I was asking. Don't fret they will soon be out of the 20 and into a 55.


----------



## honda_ricer11 (Feb 24, 2005)

Also, the only place that sells piranhas around me sells them at about the size of a dime. Is adding a small one to my tank when I move them into the bigger tank going to be a problem?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

If you are going to add another to the tank, just make sure there is not too much of difference in size. And when you add another make sure to rearrange the aquarium .. This will "erase" any territorial areas they may have!

Ah, almost forgot!! :welcome:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

honda_ricer11 said:


> Why is two usually disaster?
> 
> Like I said they are about 2" and I think they are in love. Not literally but they follow each other around the tank all the time and hardly ever nip at fins. Both fish have great looking fins. Will this change with time and size?
> [snapback]907066[/snapback]​


As babies, these 2 need each other for the sake of feeling secured and protected which they will try and keep each other's company. But as they get older, they'll fight for the level of dominance. And with 2 only being in the tank, the more dominate may try and take over the whole tank, leaving no room for the other and which may result in great injury or death.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

honda_ricer11 said:


> I never said it was all ok. I was asking. As I said before, I am new to piranhas which is why I was asking. Don't fret they will soon be out of the 20 and into a 55.
> [snapback]907086[/snapback]​


Not a Problem ...










> Is adding a small one to my tank when I move them into the bigger tank going to be a problem?


Dependning on the size of him I say yes ...
If you do put a smaller one than say 2 inch he may be taken out , when juvieniles I would give them lots of cover and hideing places and def. alot of feedings to keep the cannibalism down .
Good Luck ..


----------



## honda_ricer11 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks, and holy crap you get a fast reply on this site.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

honda_ricer11 said:


> Thanks, and holy crap you get a fast reply on this site.
> [snapback]907125[/snapback]​


Were here to help


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Just a quick note---When I first found this site last year, I did the same exact thing as you. I bought 2 and thought nothing of it. You'd think the guy at the store would have said something about the dominance issue.

But--after getting advice from all the great people on this site, I quickly ran out and bought a third. No problems since. They really are experts and know what they are talking about. As I learned and read more and more topics on this board, I was almost able to school the guy at the fish store about Piranha species and behavioral problems.

You came to the right place indeed. Good luck with everything.


----------

